

Managerator: Lorem Ipsum for Manager BS - old_sound
http://www.managerator.de/managerator.php

======
0k1n
This is big. I learned a few things and had my next startup idea while reading
generated contents, I'm now motivated as never before. Thanks!

~~~
old_sound
I got a new Job Title thanks to Managerator.

